
Latin Becomes a Living Language on Facebook - ivankirigin
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=145923442130
======
byoung2
So there's more to Latin than Lorem Ipsum? ;-) Actually, I studied Latin for
two years. It's good to see other people outside the Vatican think it's cool
to study it too!

------
ivankirigin
Submitted just for the idea that a dead language could come back into use,
perhaps even evolve, based on a niche community coming together online.

~~~
mahmud
haven't you heard of alt.language.latin?

